# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV v1.3.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

> Canon today released new firmware for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV.
> Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fix:
> 
> Enables NFC connection with smartphones running Android 10 operating system.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Skux (Oct 21, 2020)

When you see a picture of a 5D and think it's rumours for a Mark V


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

Skux said:


> When you see a picture of a 5D and think it's rumours for a Mark V



The EOS 5D Mark V was renamed the EOS R5.


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 21, 2020)

Skux said:


> When you see a picture of a 5D and think it's rumours for a Mark V



I also got excited by the picture. I'm going to be really sad if we never get a 5DV.


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The EOS 5D Mark V was renamed the EOS R5.


And got robbed of its mount and battery life and ergonomics (yes ergonomics with less buttons than the EOS 5DIV). 

Not to mention … the mirror


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2020)

tron said:


> And got robbed of its mount and battery life and ergonomics (yes ergonomics with less buttons than the EOS 5DIV).
> 
> Not to mention … the mirror


Actually, my R5 has better battery life than my 5DIV - my 5DIV has always had a battery drain problem as others here have found with theirs but, as always, there are those who have taken 2,000 shots and still got 90% charge left on theirs. The D850 doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 21, 2020)

Please Mr. Canon, wouldn't it be a nice departure from the EF line to end it with a beautiful 5 D V ???
I would even make a down-payment for it...
Why don't you listen to our cries of despair and sadness?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2020)

As a long time Canon customer, it is extremely reassuring to see Canon still actively supporting an older model like this.

Thank you, Canon!


----------



## risto0 (Oct 21, 2020)

i really hope there are some other improvements in background that are not mentioned in log file. (eg the accuracy of AF in AI Focus mode, the number of shots in focus is really, really low for me. AI Servo is even worse. In both cases (Focus and Servo), even when shooting static object - sholdn't all shots from burst be in focus then? )


----------



## docsmith (Oct 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Actually, my R5 has better battery life than my 5DIV - my 5DIV has always had a battery drain problem as others here have found with theirs but, as always, there are those who have taken 2,000 shots and still got 90% charge left on theirs. The D850 doesn't have that problem.


I am getting 1,000-1,500 shots per battery (extrapolating a bit here) on my R5. I definitely have a 5DIV with a battery drain issue, but 600-800 shots per battery on my 5DIV is pretty typical, sometimes I go over 1,000. But, the R5 is, so far, showing better battery life.


----------



## dolina (Oct 21, 2020)

Canon and Nikon are so behind in connectivity tech.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 21, 2020)

dolina said:


> Canon and Nikon are so behind in connectivity tech.


Agreed! It is almost impossible to take good photos and share them with either brand. Shame. Their cameras are useless!


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

I rarely use my 5DIV now (Corona virus and all) but I am definitely keeping it!

Its most use had been on museums in Florence and in Rome with the max use in Rome. I had shots many hundreds of photos (and some were shot using liveview but I do not know the percentage and there was also some use of viewing them on camera) and I do not remember needing to change the battery. But since this camera had not been used for birding I had never shot thousands with it. A possible power drain can be the GPS. However I prefer to have GPS on camera despite all these connections with mobile, etc. These work until they don't (you have to not use the gps on your phone for something else)


----------



## SteveC (Oct 21, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> Please Mr. Canon, wouldn't it be a nice departure from the EF line to end it with a beautiful 5 D V ???
> I would even make a down-payment for it...
> Why don't you listen to our cries of despair and sadness?



Because they know that if they do it, two weeks after release people will pine away for the mark VI.


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Because they know that if they do it, two weeks after release people will pine away for the mark VI.


Come on Canon where is R5 MkII ?


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

On topic now, I updated my 5DIV with no issues.


----------



## Tremotino (Oct 21, 2020)

tron said:


> On topic now, I updated my 5DIV with no issues.


Me too


----------



## RCS (Oct 21, 2020)

I hope this means CR2 transfer support for image.canon is coming to the 80D as well...


----------



## dwarven (Oct 21, 2020)

mclaren777 said:


> I also got excited by the picture. I'm going to be really sad if we never get a 5DV.



I doubt it will happen, but it would be a really nice DSLR send off if they did. It's too bad DSLRs have to die for mirrorless. I think they're still better for action shooting. And I like being able to look through the lens even when the camera is off.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 21, 2020)

tron said:


> Come on Canon where is R5 MkII ?



You laugh but during the whole blowup over video there were people who were saying the (non) problem would be "fixed" in the Mk II and were wondering if it would come out next year.


----------



## Joules (Oct 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Because they know that if they do it, two weeks after release people will pine away for the mark VI.


I think they are also not to eager to get people complaining about the lack of 12 FPS, eye AF and IBIS in a 5D V. Those are the kind of features that I don't think they could offer on a 5 series DSLR with the mechanical mirror, at best recycled AF sensor and OVF without increasing the pricing far beyond that of the R5. But to the critics, those limitations would of course be due to Canon crippling the DSLR


----------



## tpatana (Oct 21, 2020)

docsmith said:


> I am getting 1,000-1,500 shots per battery (extrapolating a bit here) on my R5. I definitely have a 5DIV with a battery drain issue, but 600-800 shots per battery on my 5DIV is pretty typical, sometimes I go over 1,000. But, the R5 is, so far, showing better battery life.



Interesting. My 5D4 with 2 batteries in grip, I can shoot full 8h day with ~4000 pics without problems. Yes, towards the end the battery levels will be low, but I never ran out.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 21, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Interesting. My 5D4 with 2 batteries in grip, I can shoot full 8h day with ~4000 pics without problems. Yes, towards the end the battery levels will be low, but I never ran out.


Before this thread, I had assumed that the battery drain issue was pervasive for all 5DIVs as I have heard about it fairly consistently over the years. But, I am seeing references that it is not all cameras.


----------



## risto0 (Oct 21, 2020)

why is this thread under Rumors section?


----------



## afolickman (Oct 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Actually, my R5 has better battery life than my 5DIV - my 5DIV has always had a battery drain problem as others here have found with theirs but, as always, there are those who have taken 2,000 shots and still got 90% charge left on theirs. The D850 doesn't have that problem.



Mine never had any battery drain.


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

docsmith said:


> Before this thread, I had assumed that the battery drain issue was pervasive for all 5DIVs as I have heard about it fairly consistently over the years. But, I am seeing references that it is not all cameras.


Maybe it's the different use of the camera that causes this at least up to a point: GPS mode 1, 2, non GPS at all, wifi, Liveview, etc


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> You laugh but during the whole blowup over video there were people who were saying the (non) problem would be "fixed" in the Mk II and were wondering if it would come out next year.



Yet Canon would decide based upon their research and not on your hypothesis:



SteveC said:


> Because they know that if they do it, two weeks after release people will pine away for the mark VI.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 22, 2020)

tron said:


> Maybe it's the different use of the camera that causes this at least up to a point: GPS mode 1, 2, non GPS at all, wifi, Liveview, etc


Maybe....but I never used GPS and would always turn wi-fi off when not in use. As for liveview, absolutely, when I used it a lot, the battery would drain more than if I was shooting using the OVF.

But, still, I could turn my 5DIV off and if I came back and turned it on anything more than a few days later, I would have a very low charge or a dead battery.

For whatever that is worth. I played with it a few years ago, never found a solution. But it really is very workable and overall a great camera.


----------



## tron (Oct 22, 2020)

GPS has to be disabled or at least be in mode 2. In the latter case it is off when the camera is off but it is on during auto power off. Mode 2 keeps it ON all the time irrespective of the power switch.









Canon EOS 5D Mark IV GPS Setting


Canon Eos Manual And Tutorial




www.canoneosmanual.com





I realize that you most probably know all these but I cannot think of anything else. My 5DIV battery does not get depleted.


----------



## MadMX (Oct 22, 2020)

Canon pls i need Canon 5d mark iv 4k 100m bit rate update and without crop
make a firmware Update


----------



## Mike9129 (Oct 22, 2020)

@Canon Rumors Guy anything about the next firmware for the r5 seeing as they've released a new version for all the legacy cameras?


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 23, 2020)

tron said:


> Come on Canon where is R5 MkII ?



It will ship before most people receive their MKIs


----------



## NorskHest (Oct 23, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The EOS 5D Mark V was renamed the EOS R5.


Lies.


----------



## rwvaughn (Oct 23, 2020)

Skux said:


> When you see a picture of a 5D and think it's rumours for a Mark V



Having seen the rumored roadmap of RF lenses for the next 12 to 24 months that was published on this very website.... do you really think a new 5D is even remotely on the horizon?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Oct 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Actually, my R5 has better battery life than my 5DIV - my 5DIV has always had a battery drain problem as others here have found with theirs but, as always, there are those who have taken 2,000 shots and still got 90% charge left on theirs. The D850 doesn't have that problem.


Same experience for me. I would get roughly 1000-1500 shots on a single battery with the 5d Mark Iv... on a recent shoot with the R5 I took 1300 photos over a 4 hour period and the battery was showing half full.


----------



## dolina (Oct 23, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Agreed! It is almost impossible to take good photos and share them with either brand. Shame. Their cameras are useless!


Ok, boomer.

What I meant was if Canon or Nikon wants to attract new camera owners like those born 1990-onwards then they need to be able to be able to effortlesly share photos from large image sensor cameras straight to iPhone or Android without needing to install additional apps.

And they should have done this as late as in year 2012.

The sharp market size decline of the dedicated still camera market is attributed primarily to the rise of iPhones and Android smartphones.

Now with COVID-19 very few people are having events to be covered by any sort of working photographer.

The 5D4 came out in 2016 thus that feature should have been baked in on the first shipments back then and not 4 years later.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 23, 2020)

dolina said:


> Ok, boomer.
> 
> What I meant was if Canon or Nikon wants to attract new camera owners like those born 1990-onwards then they need to be able to be able to effortlesly share photos from large image sensor cameras straight to iPhone or Android without needing to install additional apps.
> 
> ...


Should voice-calls, text, and games be added too? You might be onto something. Maybe Adobe, seriously, already has a version of LR ready to use on Sony cameras? That would be really amazing!

As for saving the big-camera (meaning cameras that take two hands to hold) industry, I'm not sure that just better sharing would be able to solve the problems of portability and Swiss Army knife usefulness that phones offer. Can you imagine all the girls out clubbing, taking selfies with their besties using a 5DIV? I can't. My R6 doesn't fit in a purse or pocket. It isn't with me 24/7. It doesn't let me do Instagram (but maybe it should)...Banking? Nope. But, hey, maybe if we could just share some jpegs taken with a $3000+ body with a large lens, that would crack the generational code!

On the other hand, a few extra sales might have been generated with an Instagram button. Maybe. 20-20 hindsight.

And, btw, I've found that those who start an argument pointing out age are just reaching that age when they are starting to worry about age. Paunch. A few gray hairs. A few less hairs. Not quite the energy you had just a few years ago. It's ok. Just get good rest, eat properly, exercise sensibly, and don't get lost in nostalgia.

Thanks for your compelling insights.


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Actually, my R5 has better battery life than my 5DIV - my 5DIV has always had a battery drain problem as others here have found with theirs but, as always, there are those who have taken 2,000 shots and still got 90% charge left on theirs. The D850 doesn't have that problem.


Regarding D850's superb battery life


----------



## SteveC (Oct 23, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Should voice calls, text, and games be added too? You might be onto something. Maybe Adobe, seriously, already has a version of LR ready to use on Sony cameras? That would be really amazing!



Yep. I want to burn my battery up playing sudoku in my viewfinder!!!

If Canon doesn't put that in the R5 mk II they are *******!!!


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2020)

*AN INSTAGRAM BUTTON COULD SAVE THE PLANET!*


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2020)

Went out for an excursion to day. I got D850/500PF for birds and 5DMkIV with 16-35 4L IS for landscapes. It seems I prefer it to EOS R with 24-105 due to UWA lens. I do have 15-35 buy it's bigger. I also used its embedded GPS. I enjoyed using it (and the few photos I took with it too...).


----------



## docsmith (Oct 24, 2020)

tron said:


> GPS has to be disabled or at least be in mode 2. In the latter case it is off when the camera is off but it is on during auto power off. Mode 2 keeps it ON all the time irrespective of the power switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. As an FYI, just checked and my GPS is set to disabled.
As I have heard others talk about this I thought it was a 5D4 issue in general. But, maybe I’ll send it in over the winter and see if Canon can find something. Still, overall. Great camera.


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes it is a great camera! To tell the truth I didn't find any leaking but I will keep it in mind since I was not looking for it! For now GPS in my 5D4 is in mode since I do not want to forget to turn it on. I will start checking my camera from time to time
I don't think I will find any issues but who knows.


----------



## dolina (Oct 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Should voice-calls, text, and games be added too? You might be onto something. Maybe Adobe, seriously, already has a version of LR ready to use on Sony cameras? That would be really amazing!
> 
> As for saving the big-camera (meaning cameras that take two hands to hold) industry, I'm not sure that just better sharing would be able to solve the problems of portability and Swiss Army knife usefulness that phones offer. Can you imagine all the girls out clubbing, taking selfies with their besties using a 5DIV? I can't. My R6 doesn't fit in a purse or pocket. It isn't with me 24/7. It doesn't let me do Instagram (but maybe it should)...Banking? Nope. But, hey, maybe if we could just share some jpegs taken with a $3000+ body with a large lens, that would crack the generational code!
> 
> ...



If you want to be respected befitting your age then reply respectfully.

Being sarcastic does not lend to anyone who craves being treated kindly.

The idea of better connectivity that I presented are for Canon & Nikon to gain new customers who are buying their first large camera and not for preexisting users who are largely dying out. Brooks Brothers tried that business model of catering to the elderly and look at where they are now. I see Canon & Nikon following a similar playbook.

If you are not aware of it still digital camera shipments has its worst year in over a dozen years in 2019. 2020 is expected to be even worse all the events that spur sales and photographer work has been cancelled.

I prefer to take photos using a large camera for the image quality and control but the friction of transferring photos from a Canon to my iPhone is such that it is something only those who prep for the shortcomings of Canon can only do.

I reply back to your idea as if it were a serious suggestion rather than an idea to mock and derided as it does cut cost, labor, weight and time.

If I could do all the post work in camera and be sent via Gigabit LTE or WiFi that would be nice. For businesses It would cut the cost of having to buy a Mac or Adobe but that is not Canon & Nikon's strengths so better connectivity to an iPhone or Android would be a better fit.


----------



## dolina (Oct 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> *AN INSTAGRAM BUTTON COULD SAVE THE PLANET!*


Instagram and its parent Facebook are # 25 and 4 among the global top websites.

They both are the most popular platforms to share photos today.

Samsung some years ago did a market survey on what consumers look for when buying a new smartphone.

They tend to prioritize the built-in cameras and ease of sharing photos as major selling points.

Unlike Canon/Nikon cameras people buying smartphones gets "pushed" an upgrade every 2 years when their contracts are up for renewal. Those on the budget lengthen it to 3 years or to even to 8 years.

It took Canon 4 years to move from the 5D Mark III to the Mark IV as they did not ship that many. And there is no telco amortizing the cost over a 2 or even 4 year contract. That's friction for people wanting to buy full frame camera but whose cashflow cannot handle big purchases.

What's more flickr has a list of the most popular cameras that users use. Top 5 cameras are iPhones. Top brand is Apple. 2nd and 3rd most popular brands are Canon & Nikon.

I just find it sad that Canon & Nikon were slow to act to consumer trends. They probably had decision makers who made fun of smartphones... until it impacted their bottom line.

Also, if you are a working photographer looking to get new clients then having a Facebook or Instagram business page is a must or else you are not relevant to people born in the 1970s-onwards.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2020)

dolina said:


> If you want to be respected befitting your age then reply respectfully.
> 
> Being sarcastic does not lend to anyone who craves being treated kindly.
> 
> ...



I'm not buying any of your premises. Most of the point-and-shoots and dSLR's sold before 2010, when sales started to decline, were to consumers who wanted nice quality photos of friends, family, vacations, and special events. For the most part, smart-phone cameras began to take the place of those cameras, plus providing communication, maps, restaurant reviews, banking, and on and on. And the smartphone cameras just keep getting better and better. And, clearly, billions of people love their ergonomics! The enthusiast and pro markets may have consumers willing to spend a lot on high-end cameras, but they have always been only a fraction of the total sales of dedicated cameras. So of course volumes have plunged.

Like I said, in all seriousness earlier, maybe an Instagram type of button would have slightly increased sales, but I don't believe significantly.

As for post processing in a dSLR? Well, if all you want is to slap some Instagram filters on, sure, why not. But the average smartphone today has quite a bit more screen space than the back of even a FF body's screen. Really? Use the back LCD to process photos and upload them?

I'm fortunate to be friends with several members of an endangered species: photojournalists. They shoot only jpgs, run to their car, connect to a laptop with mobile data, chose a few images to send their editor, and upload. That's it. Sometimes they work on contrast, sharpening, and a few other corrections, but very rushed, very quickly. A few do use iPads for the same basic workflow. But these are such a minority of photographers! They have to get the photos up for a deadline and on to the next assignment.

Why are photojournalists almost extinct? Because, collectively, there are millions of ordinary people with smartphones or decent dSLRs and laptos who happen to already be on the scene of something newsworthy, ready to photograph it. Look at some of the extraordinary and heart wrenching footage just this year in 2020. Shaky, amateur smartphones caught the tragedies. A photojournalist showing up after the fact to take some reaction photos just can't compete with that, I'm afraid.

As for event photographers, who are they competing against? Do you think they feel so worried about smartphones instantly posting to social media that they can't compete with well composed, carefully processed photos loaded the same night or the next morning? If so, I believe you are wrong. Charity, festival, and other event organizers want above average images to convey the impact and relevance of their events--and they are willing to wait until the next day for such photos.

While I can see that a tiny percentage of photographers would love to just take great jpgs, rate them in camera, make a few adjustments and post them, for most people, this type of quick, pretty much snapshot kind of photography works just fine on a decent smartphone now.

A cheap dSLR with a cheap kit lens is not head and shoulders above a good iPhone or Samsung or Moto for IQ quality. Ok, slap on a 70-200mm and you've got reach, a 100-400mm more, but the market for that kind of bulk has dried up!

If you want to believe that Canon and Nikon have seen sales dwindle because they weren't using cutting edge connectivity in their point-and-shoots and dSLR's ten years ago, I can't talk you out of it. But I don't agree with you at all. Styles change. What people carry with them changes.

These opinions are based on my observations, and reading business news, and seeing how the trade/profession has changed in just ten years. Perhaps I'm off base to a degree. Maybe others could prove that consumers drifted away from dedicated cameras because the cameras just couldn't upload to social media easily enough, that smartphones would not have replaced dedicated cameras if a few simple features had been added. But what you've written doesn't come close. And saying that social media is important for promoting a business is a bit off topic, as well as old news for over a decade now.

This thread started as a report about Canon still updating, still incrementally improving through firmware a camera that has been very popular over the past four years--while at the same time promoting its replacements. I guess I had a knee jerk reaction to your complaining about features STILL missing from the 5DIV, and I was irritated. So yes, I was sarcastic. Then, instead of explaining why you thought connectivity is vital to saving enthusiast and pro photography, you come up with, "Ok, boomer." This is a bigoted, dismissive type of attack, just as pathetic as dismissive attacks based on race, gender, nationality, or religion. I don't like any of them. And, based on a guess, you are mature enough to know better.

When I was in my 30's and 40's, I was working so hard, and traveling to find work, and just enjoying and caring for the people in my life, I didn't have the leisure time to brood about getting older. I still don't!

Life goes by too fast to worry about how fast it goes by!


----------



## michi (Oct 25, 2020)

My battery problem with the 5DIV is not a low shutter count, but it drains the battery in about a week even when turned off sitting in my camera bag. I have to remove the batteries when I’m not shooting to keep them from getting completely depleted.


----------



## Goldcoinz (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi Canon,

Just wanted to post me Christmas wish list: Firmware for my 5D Mark IV to make 4K less MB's smaller and easier to manage in my external drives and less cropped. Thanks!


----------



## img (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe the battery drain problem is the batteries depletes themself on their own, rather than the body drains the batteries. I tested my 10 LP-E6N batteries (which came totally discharged out of the box) in 5D4 and 5D3 bodies and they reached the "not powering on" state in 1-2 weeks (in any body, with or without grip). Besides them I have 4 of older LP-E6 batteries not showing any signs of discharging in the same bodies, in the same time interval. So the question is: why are the LP-E6Ns discharged so fast when the LP-E6s not?


----------

